# Fangneid



## Mozartkugel (26. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

wie ausgeprägt ist bei euren "Angelkollegen" eigentlich der Fangneid und wie geht ihr damit um? Ist das speziell in Baden-Württemberg (viele Angler, wenig Wasser) ein großes Thema oder auch in anderen Regionen der Republik? 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich leider bestätigen, dass der größte Feind des Anglers tatsächlich der Angler selbst ist. Deshalb möchte ich gerne an dieser Stelle, obwohl ich selber streng gläubiger Atheist bin, an die 10 Gebote verweisen. Insbesondere an das 8. und 10. Gebot sollte sich jeder Angler ein Beispiel nehmen. |supergri

Gruß


----------



## Stulle (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Was meinst du mit Fangneid ?

Hier in Hamburg gibt es genug Wasser nur fängst du und alle anderen nicht bist du nicht lange alleine.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

welche gebote sind denn das?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Fangneid, nun ja, 

wenn es der Kumpel ist freut man sich sowieso mit,#6
ist es ein bekannter Angler, wird er auch beglückwünscht,#6
ist es ein Fremder, ist man missmutig weil wieder einen den "Spot" entdeckt hat, 
ist es ein Metzger, ärgert man sich, weil man denkt muss das denn sein #q

aber mit Neid hat das dann nichts zu tun #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Fang und Gewässerneid UNTEREINANDER sind neben inkompetenter Gesetzgebung, PETA und Angelfischerverbänden die größten Geißeln für Angler und das Angeln.....


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Gibt es einen aktuellen Anlass bei dir für den Thread?
Wenn ja, welchen?
Ansonsten so finde ich ist Neid und Missgunst eher ein charakterliches Defizit, welches Menschen in allen Regionen haben können, ist also nicht unbedingt außschließlich für BW gültig.
Was ich als Immi(25 Jahre) allerdings sonst menschliches in Bw entsdeckt habe, gibt es in der Ausprägung nicht in anderen Regionen.
Ich habe da durchaus Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, da ich in meinem Leben häufig umgezogen bin und einige Bundesländer/Städte aufm Zettel hab!
Die Menschen hier sind allgemein recht stoffelig, man muss gerade im ländlichen Bereich dort geboren sein, um anerkannt zu werden.
Gegrüßt wird man im Ländle erst ab der zweiten Generation und auch nur dann, wenn man Grund und Boden besitzt.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass der Württemberger so bodenständig ist, dass er  alles was von Außen kommt als befremdlich, feindlich empfindet und demzufolge abgelehnt  wird.
Genauso verhält sich auch der traditionsbehaftete BW Angler am Wasser, da kriegt man die Zähne nicht auseinander und würde sich eher die Zunge abbeissen, bevor man einem "Auswärtigen" etwa einen Tipp gibt!

Jürgen


----------



## rippi (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Fangneid im Sinne von mehr, schwereren oder größeren Fischen nicht. Aber wenn es zum Beispiel darum geht, dass jemand eine recht seltene Fischart fängt, nun ja dann bin ich schon irgendwie genervt, wenn diese dann einfach abgeknüppelt wird. Und richtig hart abgenervt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Jose schrieb:


> welche gebote sind denn das?



Du sollst keinen Schaiß erzählen und die Finger von Magd und Eherochen des Nachbarn lassen...#c





rippi schrieb:


> Fangneid im Sinne von mehr, schwereren oder  größeren Fischen nicht. Aber wenn es zum Beispiel darum geht, dass  jemand eine recht seltene Fischart fängt, nun ja dann bin ich schon  irgendwie genervt, wenn diese dann einfach abgeknüppelt wird. Und  richtig hart abgenervt.




Zum Beispiel?


----------



## Schugga (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



rippi schrieb:


> Aber wenn es zum Beispiel darum geht, dass jemand eine recht seltene Fischart fängt, nun ja dann bin ich schon irgendwie genervt, wenn diese dann einfach abgeknüppelt wird. Und richtig hart abgenervt.


 
Aber DAS ist dann ja kein Neid Deinerseits.
Oder doch (weil Du den lieber selber abgeknüppelt hättest)? Ich hoffe ja nicht...


----------



## Vanner (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Fangneid? Nö, hab ich nicht. Fängt der Andere mehr als ich, dann frage ich mich höchsten, ob ich mit meinem Tun richtig liege. Vielleicht mache ich ja was falsch, z.b. falsche Platzwahl oder falscher Köder.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Menschen hier sind allgemein recht stoffelig, man muss gerade im ländlichen Bereich dort geboren sein, um anerkannt zu werden.
> Gegrüßt wird man im Ländle erst ab der zweiten Generation und auch nur dann, wenn man Grund und Boden besitzt.
> Hinzu kommt noch, dass der Württemberger so bodenständig ist, dass er alles was von Außen kommt als befremdlich, feindlich empfindet und demzufolge abgelehnt wird.



redest du von dithmarschen? :q

hier genau so, leg´ ich aber auch keinen gesteigerten wert drauf.
ist nur schon eine umstellung wenn du aus dem pott kommst, wo du nach dem zweiten besuch in der selben frittenbude quasi zur familie gehörst.

von fangneid können sich wohl die wenigsten frei sprechen, zumal dieser ja auch die unterschiedlichsten facetten haben kann.
mir persönlich ist das schon völlig gleich wer wie viel, was fängt und was er damit macht.
wo ich allerdings ´nen fön bekomme und da sind wir beim thema gewässerneid, wenn leute ihren dreck nicht mitnehmen können und dir als krönung noch ins gesicht versichern, daß sie es nicht gewesen sind, obwohl eindeutig, bevorzugte bier-, kippenmarke, etc.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Neid hat nichts mit einem Defizit zu tun. Neid ist menschlich. Wenn ich wem erzähle das ich mehrfacher Millionär wäre....wer wäre da nicht neidisch (außer die selbst reich sind) ohne sich nicht selbst zu belügen?

Beim Angeln gibts natürlich auch Neid. Selbst wenn ein guter Kumpel einen kapitalen Fisch gefangen hat, man selbst nichts oder nur was kleines hat denkt man sich (obwohl man sich vielleicht ehrlich für den anderen freut) sch***, warum habe ich den nicht erwischt? Da fängt Neid schon an...


----------



## captn-ahab (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

...und wieder einmal wundert mich bei diesen Debatten, dass "Neid" und "Missgunst" nicht unterschieden werden können.


Ich bin neidisch auf Tommi Engel und seine tollen Fangbilder, neidisch auf z.B. Bieberpelz, Troll oder Motocross für viele und schöne Fänge.

Aber Missgunst?...nö, eher nicht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?


 
Beispiel aus meinem Verein: Da schwammen in einem großen Weiher 3 sehr schöne Koi >10kg. Tolle Fische!
Bis ein Kollege meinte, einen entnehmen zu müssen. Jetzt sind's nur noch 2 und der betreffende Angler hatte leider das Pech, dass der Vorfall die Runde machte und er sich jetzt gemobbt fühlt, weshalb er uns wohl leider demnächst verlassen wird.

Oder der Typ, der im Frühjahr diesen Jahres im Nürnberger Hafen einen 24kg-Karpfen abgestochen  hat. Wer sowas macht, muss mit dem Echo klarkommen (wobei das natürlich nie, wie im Nürnberger Fall geschehen, kriminelle Züge annehmen darf).


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beispiel aus meinem Verein: Da schwammen in einem großen Weiher 3 sehr schöne Koi >10kg. Tolle Fische!
> Bis ein Kollege meinte, einen entnehmen zu müssen. Jetzt sind's nur noch 2 und der betreffende Angler hatte leider das Pech, dass der Vorfall die Runde machte und er sich jetzt gemobbt fühlt, weshalb er uns wohl leider demnächst verlassen wird.
> 
> Oder der Typ, der im Frühjahr diesen Jahres im Nürnberger Hafen einen 24kg-Karpfen abgestochen  hat. Wer sowas macht, muss mit dem Echo klarkommen (wobei das natürlich nie, wie im Nürnberger Fall geschehen, kriminelle Züge annehmen darf).



Es ging um seltene Fische, nicht um 'ne Plage.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> ...und wieder einmal wundert mich bei diesen Debatten, dass "Neid" und "Missgunst" nicht unterschieden werden können.



Ist schon klar, dass dies zwei Paar Schuhe sind, wobei die Grenze aber fließend ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es ging um seltene Fische, nicht um 'ne Plage.



Zudem hat der Kollege in Bayern nur nachm Gesetz gehandelt, wenn die Karpfen da nicht explizit geschont waren in dem Gewässer.

Das passt dann kaum in eine "Neiddebatte" bzw. wie kann man neidisch sein, wenn jemand die Gesetze befolgt?

Bei mir ists eher umgekehrt:
Ich bin (manchmal) neidisch, wenn sich andere mehr trauen als ich..
;-))


----------



## Pupser (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Fangneid kenne ich nicht, auch nicht von Freunden. Neidig bin ich allerdings auf die Leute die viel mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringen können als ich.
Das allerdings, genau wie die Erfolge, gönne ich jedem, der sorgsam und mit Bedacht mit seinem Gewässer und dessen Bewohnern umgeht.


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Ach kommt, seid doch mal ehrlich. Jeder Angler ist neidisch, professionelle Guides mal ausgenommen ggf. ! Ich bin nicht unbedingt neidisch auf Fänge anderer. Worauf ich neidisch bin ist, wenn jemand sehr viel mehr Zeit hat zum Angeln als ich...wenn jemand bessere Gewässer dichter vor der Tür hat...ja da regt sich Missgunst.

Es ist allerdings kein Neid und keine Missgunst meine Erachtens, wenn man nicht mit all und jedem sein spezielles Wissen teilt. Ich würde jederzeit gute Freunde auf Gegenseitigkeit an meine Spots mitnehmen...aber ich würde nie und nimmer Tipps vor allem über Gewässer und Spots an irgendwen geben, den ich nicht gut kenne. Warum auch? Man weiß doch nie, was das für einer is oder welche Geier der an "meine" Gewässer schleppt...


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beispiel aus meinem Verein: Da schwammen in einem großen Weiher 3 sehr schöne Koi >10kg. Tolle Fische!
> Bis ein Kollege meinte, einen entnehmen zu müssen. Jetzt sind's nur noch 2 und der betreffende Angler hatte leider das Pech, dass der Vorfall die Runde machte und er sich jetzt gemobbt fühlt, weshalb er uns wohl leider demnächst verlassen wird.
> 
> Oder der Typ, der im Frühjahr diesen Jahres im Nürnberger Hafen einen 24kg-Karpfen abgestochen  hat. Wer sowas macht, muss mit dem Echo klarkommen (wobei das natürlich nie, wie im Nürnberger Fall geschehen, kriminelle Züge annehmen darf).



1. Was hat das mit Neid zu tun?
2. Was ging denn in Nürnberg ab?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> Beispiel aus meinem Verein: Da schwammen in einem großen Weiher 3 sehr schöne Koi >10kg. Tolle Fische!
> Bis ein Kollege meinte, einen entnehmen zu müssen. Jetzt sind's nur noch  2 und der betreffende Angler hatte leider das Pech, dass der Vorfall  die Runde machte und er sich jetzt gemobbt fühlt, weshalb er uns wohl  leider demnächst verlassen wird.



Ich verstehe zwar worauf dieses Beispiel hinauslaufen soll, aber nicht was es mit Neid zu tun hat?
Ist jetzt der ganze Verein neidisch auf den Fänger, oder waren es die "heiligen Kühe"?
Was ist falsch daran einen Zierfisch zu entnehmen, anderenorts wäre dies sogar erwünscht, wenn nicht vorgeschrieben.
Schon mal was von Koi Herpes gehört?

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Ich glaube, das ist aber noch mal was ganz anderes...dieses Theater zwischen releasen und mitnehmen ist kein Neid, sondern ein Glaubenskrieg zwischen den Hardcorefraktionen beider Seiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Und hier Offtopic - danke...


----------



## Stulle (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Als ich vor ein paar jahren zum Blinkern auf langeland war als plötzlich aus dem Gebüsch 5 Männer aus dem nahegelegenen Asylbewerberheim kamen 2 bauten ihr grabbelkistengeschir auf während 3 die fresspackete aufbauten. Ich dachte so ein scheiß ich freue mich seit 2 Stunden auf die Ecke und die werden bestimmt nicht so schnell weck gehen. Klatsch machte es als der 30g Blinker auf die Ostsee traf, ich muß zugeben da War ich mißgünstig. Amateure an dieser stelle! Zu meiner Freude stellte ich fest das die Rolle bereits den Geist aufgegeben hatte und sie nun zu dritt an der Schnur zerrten, sollte ich doch noch an den platz können? Ich kann das Gefühl nicht anders als Neid beschreiben als an der Schnur plötzlich eine 60+ mefo aus dem Wasser sprang und mit einem gewaltigen Ruck die letzten Meter Richtung Ufer flo. Nach dem ich mich etwas beruhigt hatte zeigte ich den Leuten wie der Fisch zu versorgen War während mein Vater den Fängern Gratuliere. wir fingen später zwar auch gut Dorsch aber das ließ uns nicht mehr los.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

@Vermesser, damit hast du nicht so unrecht!



> Ach kommt, seid doch mal ehrlich. Jeder Angler ist neidisch,  professionelle Guides mal ausgenommen ggf. ! Ich bin nicht unbedingt  neidisch auf Fänge anderer. Worauf ich neidisch bin ist, wenn jemand  sehr viel mehr Zeit hat zum Angeln als ich...wenn jemand bessere  Gewässer dichter vor der Tür hat...ja da regt sich Missgunst.


Als vor kurzem jemand Gerätschaften für seinen Venezuela Tripp gesucht hat, da habe ich ihm sogar geschrieben, dass ich neidisch bin!
Nicht aufs Gerät, sondern auf das Erlebnis in einem tropischen Land auf geile Fische zu angeln.
Da fragt man sich schon; warum der und nicht ich?
Also ein bischen Neid scheint doch jedem Angler zueigen zu sein!

Jürgen


----------



## haniball (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt noch, dass der Württemberger so bodenständig ist, dass er  alles was von Außen kommt als befremdlich, feindlich empfindet und demzufolge abgelehnt  wird.
> Genauso verhält sich auch der traditionsbehaftete BW Angler am Wasser, da kriegt man die Zähne nicht auseinander und würde sich eher die Zunge abbeissen, bevor man einem "Auswärtigen" etwa einen Tipp gibt!
> 
> Jürgen



Das bezieht sich aber nur auf Badenser


----------



## Brummel (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Ok, jeder hat ja seine "Träume" , als Angler natürlich von grossen Fängen und traumhaften Angelrevieren.
Aber irgendwie scheint da etwas an mir evolutionstechnisch vorbei gegangen zu sein.... :q
Hab noch nie irgendwelchen Neid oder Mißgunst empfinden können wenn andere fingen und ich nicht.
Mir ist weitaus wichtiger am Wasser meine "gottverfluchte" Ruhe und Abstand zu finden vom täglichen "...schneller, höher, weiter & reicher..." !!

PS: das könnte auch meine allgemeine "Erfolglosigkeit" in der heutigen Welt erklären... :q

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> Das bezieht sich aber nur auf Badenser



Stimmt, mit dem Volk hab ich die meisten entsprechenden Erfahrungen gemacht!
Obwohl ich etwa 3Km von der schwäbischen Grenze entfernt gelebt habe und den großen Unterschied zwischen den Volksstämmen nicht ausmachen konnte?
Mich wundert es auch nicht, dass die badische Revolution hier voll in die Hose gegangen ist.
Stoz darauf ist man hier dennoch!
Für "Neues" waren die Menschen hier nie aufgeschlossen und die die das Sagen hatten, schon gar nicht!
Persönlich glaube ich, dass ist schon genetisch festgeschrieben.

Es gibt auch nicht umsonst dieses BW typische Nachtangelverbot.
Leute die des Nachts an Gewässern rumschleichen, sind höchst verdächtig und schwer zu kontrollieren

so nun genug OT von mir.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Der Neid gehört zum Leben einfach dazu. Man sieht, dass ein anderer was hat, in unserem Falle Fisch, was man auch haben will. Da kommt der Neid auf. Bleibt er in einem gesunden Umfang, dann ist er Ansporn und problemlos. Nur wenn er übermächtig wird, dann wirds kritisch.

Da muss ich dann auch einigen Vorrednern recht geben. Im ländlichen Raum ist der übermächtige Neid wesentlich deutlicher ausgeprägt, als in urbaneren Gegenden.

Am allerschlimmsten bricht das natürlich aus, wenn ein Fremder, oder noch schlimmer ein Zuagroaster einen Ausnahmefang macht. Das ist dann wie der Raub eines Stückes der Heimat. Da muss der Eingeborene zwangsläufig giftig werden.


----------



## Stulle (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

....
Leute die des Nachts an Gewässern rumschleichen, sind höchst verdächtig und schwer zu kontrollieren...

Jürgen[/QUOTE]

XD das ist hier ganz normal ich glaube da gäbe es bei einem Verbot einen Aufstand.

Bei meinem Verein sind beim Besatz mal ein paar störe mit ins Wasser gefallen. Und auch recht schnell von den üblichen verdächtigen(aalangler mit viel Freizeit ) wieder rausgeholt worden. Da gab es auch etwas Missgunst.


----------



## Brummel (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> Am allerschlimmsten bricht das natürlich aus, wenn ein Fremder, oder  noch schlimmer ein Zuagroaster einen Ausnahmefang macht. Das ist dann  wie der Raub eines Stückes der Heimat. Da muss der Eingeborene  zwangsläufig giftig werden.



Ja. Das ist in den südlichen Teilen des Landes sehr ausgeprägt...


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Nicht ausgeprägt. Das wird bis ins Extrem zelebriert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Zum eigentlichen Thema zurück, Fangneid:

Früher, als ich anfing zu angeln, war bei mir der Fangneid sehr ausgeprägt.

Je mehr ich im Laufe der Jahre gefangen haben, je mehr auch größere Fische dabei waren, desto weniger wurde der Fangneid ..

Zudem ist das bei mir personenabhängig..

Ich kann durchaus dem einen den Fisch gönnen, bei dem ich nem anderen für den Fang die Pest an den Hals wünschen würde ;-))))


----------



## Brummel (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

:m|supergri

soooo deutlich hab ich mich nicht getraut das zu sagen... :m


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Aber eine norddeutsche, oder nordostdeutsche Herkunft und höheres Alter sind da keine Ausschlussgründe. In Norwegen hatten wir ja auch Buspauschreisende im Camp, die genau dieser Gruppe angehörten. Da war nichts zu spüren von wegen norddeutscher Zurückhaltung, oder dem Alter angemessenen gesetztem Verhalten. Die haben sich auch noch um einen halben Hering gefetzt wie die...!


----------



## Lucius (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

IUch finde es gibt einen unterschied zwischen Neid und Missgunst...

Ich bin neidisch wenn jemand einen Kapitalen Fisch fängt, weil ich selbst gerne einen fangen will - Ich bin der Meinung davon kann sich niemand freisprechen....

Nur ist Neid ja nicht Missgunst - wenn Ich dem anderen diesen Fang nicht gönne....

Denn wenn Ich neidisch bin, kann Ich mich dennoch für den anderen freuen und ihm den Fang gönnen - nur würde Ich selbst eben gerne auch einen großen Fisch fangen...das ist für mich Neid, der so gesehen im Grunde eigentlich nicht negativ besetzt ist....


----------



## Brummel (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

...und was schließen wir daraus ?  Pfosten gibts überall, nicht nur in Süddeutschland... 

das Thema find ich ziemlich überflüssig, am besten gefällt mir daß ich hier in der Gegend genug Gewässer habe um solchen "weltbewegenden" Problemen auszuweichen. 

Daß das nicht überall der Fall ist mag zu Neid und Mißgunst beitragen, aber auch hier wird die Angelei langsam dermassen beschnitten um die Lust daran zu verlieren...


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

@Stulle, beim Nachangelverbot könnte tatsächlich auch Neid eine Rolle spielen, schließlich sieht man nicht genau was der Kollege da am Wasser treibt und er könnte ja einen Fisch mehr fangen als man selbst?
Also verbieten das Ganze und dies nicht erst seit gestern!
Selbst in meinem Verein ist dies so erwünscht, da wurde für das Nachtangelverbot abgestimmt.
Vom Vorstand, natürlich alles ältere Herren, die um spätestens 22 Uhr im Bett liegen, was soll denn um die Zeit noch jemand am Wasser, außer "Scherenschleifer"?

Jürgen

P.S.: Scherenschleifer---volkstümlich für Gesindel


----------



## jhd81 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch, allerdings kommt doch ab und zu Fangneid auf. Wenn neben mir jemand gut fängt, man selber aber nichts an Haken bekommt, kann man schon etwas neidisch warden. Allerdings ist das nicht sehr stark  ausgeprägt bei mir #d

*Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung* :m


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> *Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung* :m



Das liest man auch schon mal am Heck von Autos, zumeist an Protzkarren!

Jürgen


----------



## Brummel (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

*"Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung* :m"

eines der miesesten Zitate die mir bekannt sind...


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Brummel schrieb:


> *"Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung* :m"
> 
> eines der miesesten Zitate die mir bekannt sind...



Aber so wahr!!!

Sicher nicht die höchste Form, aber auch eine Form der Anerkennung.

Mitleid bekommste meist geschenkt, Neid muß man sich erarbeiten.

Ich finde Neid nicht so schlimm, schlimmer ist weit verbreitete Mißgunst. Wenn mein Kumpel nen 90er Zander fängt bin ich auch neidisch, gönne ihm den Fisch aber ABSOLUT!!!


----------



## jhd81 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

mag sein :m

 ist aber was dran.


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



jhd81 schrieb:


> *Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung* :m



Aus der Sichtweise hab ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet, aber hast schon recht... Neid/Missgunst muss man sich auch erst einmal erarbeiten. |supergri


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Andal schrieb:


> Da muss ich dann auch einigen Vorrednern recht geben. Im ländlichen Raum ist der übermächtige Neid wesentlich deutlicher ausgeprägt, als in urbaneren Gegenden.
> 
> Am allerschlimmsten bricht das natürlich aus, wenn ein Fremder, oder noch schlimmer ein Zuagroaster einen Ausnahmefang macht. Das ist dann wie der Raub eines Stückes der Heimat. Da muss der Eingeborene zwangsläufig giftig werden.



MOMENT  . Das stimmt so nicht. Fängt ein Einheimischer Ausnahmefische, ist ihm ein freundliches Petri recht sicher. Fängt sie ein akzeptierter Gast (regelmäßiger Besucher, meinetwegen Campingplatz) geht das auch noch klar.

Fängt und geiert aber einer aus der nahe gelegenen Großstadt, die sonst gern auf die Provinz hinabsieht, is Neid und Missgunst ausgeprägt. Weil, DIE kommen ja nur raus um UNSERE Fische zu fangen!

Allerdings kann ich mich davon nicht freisprechen. Ich kann mein Feindbild von früher her, als ich noch jung und naiv war, sogar belegen. Ich hatte als freundlicher, offener 18 Jähriger mit frischem Führerschein und Auto einige Altarme entdeckt und erkundet, die wenig beangelt waren, die nur einige Einheimische kannten, die ruhig und voller Fisch waren. 
Und stolz wie Oskar einer "Boulette" (Berliner) dummerweise davon nett erzählt beim gelegentlichen Plausch am Gewässer. Das Ergebnis war zeitnah der Einfall der Hunnen. Nicht nur der derart nett bedachte Zeitgenosse angelte nun ebenfalls an diesen Gewässern...nein, auch seine gesamte ranzige Be- und Verwandtschaft. Mit Wohnwagen, Grill und Lagerfeuer, Einfall in die Provinz. Fortan war vorläufig nix mehr mit gemütlichen Aalansitzen, Hechttouren mit "garantiertem" Erfolg!!

Seitdem fange ich generell NIE etwas, ALLE Gewässer sind Scheixxe, wenn ich grade da angel, überhaupt wird viel zu wenig besetzt, nirgends is was drin, der letzte Winter war hart etc...keiner, den ich nicht kenne und einschätzen kann, bekommt von mir irgendeinen verwertbaren vernünftigen Hinweise. Da bin ich ehrlich. Ich bin doch nicht bekloppt und lass mir von irgendwem "meine" Spots ruinieren?! 

Ich habe genügend Freunde und Bekannte, wir teilen durchaus Tipps, Tricks und Spots...aber nach außen?? Niemals! Das is kein Neid, das ist Vernunft!


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



randio schrieb:


> Aber so wahr!!!
> 
> Sicher nicht die höchste Form, aber auch eine Form der Anerkennung.
> 
> ...



Dieser Einstellung folge ich ebenfalls!!! Neid ist m. E. nichts verwerfliches - eher noch ein Antrieb des eigenen "Ehrgeizes". Solange das nicht in "falschen Ehrgeiz" übergeht, was leider sehr schnell passieren kann, ist doch alles ok!
Meinen Mitanglern gönne ich jeden Fisch!


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Franky schrieb:


> Meinen Mitanglern gönne ich jeden Fisch!



 Das ist der Kernpunkt  . Auch wenn es niemand so richtig klar zugeben mag. "Meinen" Leuten gönn ich allezeit den dicken Fisch...oder den Sack voll.


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Aber nicht den Umkehrschluss ziehen, dass ich sonst niemandem einen Fisch gönne!
Da ist der schmale Grat zum "falschen Ehrgeiz" noch schmaler!


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich habe genügend Freunde und Bekannte, wir teilen durchaus Tipps, Tricks und Spots...aber nach außen?? Niemals! Das is kein Neid, das ist Vernunft!


der urinstinkt, alles meins/unser.
nicht verwerflich, ich seh´s ähnlich.
hat alles seine zwei seiten, musst halt damit rechnen, daß du selber auch immer davon betroffen sein könntest.

wie schon geschrieben, bin ich vor guten sechs jahren hier ins beschauliche dithmarschen gezogen.
mit der mentalität muss man erst mal zurecht kommen, nix mit einer hand wäscht die andere, für jede schraube, jeden handschlag wollen die ureinwohner hier bares sehen.

so ähnlich geht´s natürlich auch dem angler.
der nok, top-zandergewässer. da musste ich auch hin, schön in den foren gestöbert, sich vorgestellt, sein anliegen kund getan, schweigen im walde.
gut, wie an jedem anderen gewässer springen einem fische auch hier nicht in den kescher. nach drei erfolglosen versuchen wurde das angeln erst mal eingestellt und der bereich in meiner nähe auf einer länge von ca. 10km mal vernünftig ausgelotet.
siehe da, so langsam stellte sich der erfolg ein.
durch einen zufall, ich unterhielt mich auf der arbeit mit einem kollegen, erfuhren einige spezies davon und auf einmal kamen die anfragen nach gemeinsamen exkursionen, nach guten drei jahren seit meiner vorstellung.

angler sind auch nur menschen.


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Schon der Ahnvater aller Angler, der ehrenwerte Izaak Walton, bemerkte sinngemäß und einen gewißen Neid eingestehend:

"Wenn einer besseres Angelzeug und bessere Verpflegung hat, wie ich, dann ist mir das einerlei. Aber wenn er besser angeln kann... geht ja gar nicht!"


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Ja klar trifft einen das auch selber. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auch gern weiter helfe, wenn ich den Eindruck aus Foren habe, dass der Kollege in Ordnung ist. Andererseits rotzfreche Anfragen auch einfach ignoriere...


----------



## Purist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Kenne ich nicht, was soll das sein? Fangneid? Ich sehe Fänge von anderen höchstens als Beleg was alles möglich ist. 
Jeder von uns hat nur ein Anglerleben und die Chancen darin mit Kollegen gleichzuziehen ist ein Roulettespiel. Nicht selten läuft die Geschichte dann auch noch nach heute du, morgen ich ab. Neid ist dabei einfach nur lächerlich, weil unbegründbar. Wer das anders sieht hat das  Angeln nicht verstanden, ein Leistungssport ist es nämlich nicht und sämtliche Wettbewerbssiege zu mindestens 50% einfach nur Glück gewesen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Neid ist menschlich - da ist wohl keiner davon ganz frei.

Was aber - wie hier schon mehrfach angesprochen - nichts mit richtiger Missgunst zu tun hat.

Ganz übel wird's, wenn Missgunst miese, gezielte Reinpfusch- und Verderbeaktionen motiviert (absichtliches Stören usw.). Da hört der Spaß dann komplett auf.

Insbesondere an kleinen und überangelten Gewässern ist da z. T. ein regelrechter Krieg zu beobachten.

Da meint man z. T., die Leute gehen nicht zum Angeln ans Wasser, sondern um sich gegenseitig zu hassen.

Fängt dann oft schon mit offensichtlichen Tackle-Angebereien an (inkl. Nennung des Anschaffungspreises etc.).

Komplett unlustig und komplett protopubertär.

Ein weiterer Faktor, der für mich persönlich heißt --> Schlechtwetterangeln wann immer möglich.


----------



## Lucius (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das liest man auch schon mal am Heck von Autos, zumeist an Protzkarren!
> 
> Jürgen




Da wünscht man sich manchmal eine Aufkleber mit 
*"Ein Sportwagen ist die teuerste Form der Penisverlängerung"* zum drunterkleben....:m


----------



## oldhesse (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Wie jede Eigenschaft, die der Mensch trägt, ist auch "Neid" nicht grundlegend negativ oder positiv zu sehen. Wer kein Neid verspürt ist entweder nicht ehrlich zu sich oder definiert Neid einfach schlicht und ergreifend anders für sich. In aller Regel darf man mit gewisser Selbstreflektion darauf kommen, dass man beim Angeln fische fangen will und auf Dauer nicht damit einverstanden wäre, wenn man der einzige ist der genau dieses Ziel nicht erreicht. 

Die Ausprägung und die daraus resutierenden Wege die man beschreitet macht dann erst die Würze.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Wenn andere fangen und ich nicht grübel ich immer mehr was ich an meinen Ansitz besser machen könnte.
Gerne kucke ich auch mal was Sie wie gemacht haben,
manchmal ist es einfach nur Zufall.


----------



## Bleizange (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Das ganze Leben ist ein einziger Wettbewerb. Demzufolge sind Dinge wie Neid und Missgunst eine logische Folge dieses Wettbewerbs.

Aber Angeln ist für mich KEIN Wettbewerb, sondern ein paar Stunden Erholung am Wasser und in der Natur. Vielleicht bin ich eine Ausnahme, aber ich kann mich auch über die Fänge anderer Angler freuen. Neid und Missgunst sind mir beim schönsten  Hobby der Welt deshalb Fremdwörter.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Fangneid ? Kenne ich nicht.
Man muss auch gönnen können.

Wobei ich aber bestimmt nicht jeden mit den Augen klauen lasse oder für mich besondere Spots verrate.
Das ist eine Sache der Sympathie.


----------



## Darket (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> Und stolz wie Oskar einer "Boulette" (Berliner) dummerweise davon nett erzählt beim gelegentlichen Plausch am Gewässer. Das Ergebnis war zeitnah der Einfall der Hunnen. Nicht nur der derart nett bedachte Zeitgenosse angelte nun ebenfalls an diesen Gewässern...nein, auch seine gesamte ranzige Be- und Verwandtschaft. Mit Wohnwagen, Grill und Lagerfeuer, Einfall in die Provinz. Fortan war vorläufig nix mehr mit gemütlichen Aalansitzen, Hechttouren mit "garantiertem" Erfolg!!



Ich möchte hier als bekennende Boulette aber mal anmerken, dass mir andere Angler sowohl in Berlin als auch in Brandenburg überwiegend sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit begegnet sind. In Brandenburg fanden es die einheimischen Angler auch nie problematisch, dass ich im Winter zum gelegentlichen Spinnköderbaden zu ihnen ausgewichen bin. Da gab es schon Leute, die mir angeboten haben mich zu ihrem Spot mitzunehmen oder mir Tipps bzgl. Köder und Technik gegeben haben. Verbreitet war aber (auch in Berlin) ein gewisses Herabsehen auf die diversen osteuropäischen Angler. Im Gedächtnis geblieben ist mir da ein älterer Herr (in Berlin), der gern auf die Polen schimpfte, die nichts vom Angeln verstehen würden und seine Fische nach dem Abhaken einmal kräftig auf den Boden warf und sie anschließend in der Plastik tüte verstaute. Ohne hier jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen, ist meine Erfahrung bislang eher, dass es da eher eine Altersfrage ist (wobei es Ausnahmen gibt, die ich auch schon erlebt habe). Je jünger desto aufgeschlossener und hilfsbereiter, jedenfalls im Schnitt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> Aber Angeln ist für mich KEIN Wettbewerb, sondern ein paar Stunden  Erholung am Wasser und in der Natur. Vielleicht bin ich eine Ausnahme,  aber ich kann mich auch über die Fänge anderer Angler freuen. Neid und Missgunst sind mir beim schönsten  Hobby der Welt deshalb Fremdwörter.


Sehr schön gesagt. Mir geht dieser ganze Contest-Mist allgemein ganz gewaltig auf den Senkel.

Jetzt nicht in puncto Wettangeln oder auch Pokalfischen etc., das finde ich völlig OK. Sowas ist ja sozusagen explizit zum Leistungsvergleich gedacht. Und macht dann auch durchaus Spaß im sportlichen Sinne.

Nein, ich meine im rein privaten Bereich außerhalb irgendwelcher Events. 

In X affigen Amateur-YT-Videos ist von irgendwelchen "Herausforderungen" oder sonstwas die Rede.

Sowas guck ich mir gar nicht erst an - insbesondere, wenn die elitespinnfischenden Protagonisten ne Trendfrisur, aber noch keine Sackhaare haben sollten (ganz übel, wenn dann noch Pseudo-Nachhaltigkeitsgebrabbel, aber kein Stahlvorfach hinzukommen sollte).

Für mich genauso sinnvoll (bzw. -los) wie Doping im Hobbysport, nur um vor Arbeitskollegen mit Ergebnissen prahlen zu können. Blöde Leistungsorientiertheit auch noch in der Freizeit, was ein kindischer Bullshit.

Da geht's doch nur ums Angeben und um sonst gar nix. Jedenfalls nicht um Freude an der Tätigkeit bzw. Sache an sich.

Wenn ich nen Contest fahre, dann sozusagen gegen mich selbst/allein in puncto Weiterentwicklung auf allen möglichen Ebenen (Wurftechnik, Gewässerlesen/-knacken, möglichst gezielte Köderwahl, auch mal unkonventionelle Experimente etc.) 

= Ausbau meiner eigenen Fähigkeiten. Feststellen, ob ein  eigener Plan funktioniert. Aktive Forschung. Spaß am Ausprobieren. Möglichst effektive und zuverlässige Systemabstimmung für bestimmte/gezielte Zwecke.

Das hört nie auf und ist auch gut so - sonst würde es ja auch auf Dauer langweilig werden.

Aber bestimmt nicht, um anderen gegenüber das große "Hähä, besser bin" anstimmen zu können.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

fangneid, wie soll das gehen, wo wir angler doch an jedem fischverdächtigen platz kuscheln, als wär das was wie ein darkroom?


fangneid? keinesfalls. mehr ein verzweifelter wunsch nach bewegungsfreiheit am wasser.

oder zumindest ein adäquates distanzverhalten.
gilt für ansitzer und spinner gleichermaßen.

von der pelle bleiben. bitte :r


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Exakt. Darum auch da --> Schlechtwetterangeln, falls immer möglich. Ballungsrauminvasion ohne ansonstige Ausweichmöglichkeiten ist die Pest.


----------



## Mollebulle (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit dem Volk hab ich die meisten entsprechenden Erfahrungen gemacht!
> Obwohl ich etwa 3Km von der schwäbischen Grenze entfernt gelebt habe und den großen Unterschied zwischen den Volksstämmen nicht ausmachen konnte?
> Mich wundert es auch nicht, dass die badische Revolution hier voll in die Hose gegangen ist.
> Stoz darauf ist man hier dennoch!
> ...



Na, na, da ist einer aber ganz schön angefressen .....

Ich als gebürtiger Badener bin auch schon in der "Republik" herum gekommen....... 
und muß sagen, als "Fremder" hat man  es überall schwer ...
Nicht zuletzt wird man (aufgrund des fehlenden/falschen Dialektes) sofort als "nicht hierher gehörend" geoutet.... und bestenfalls geduldet.
Nicht akzeptieren möchte ich die Behauptung, dass das badische Verhaltensmuster "genetisch bedingt" sei....
Für mich persönlich gilt ,dass  alle Mitangler  das Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitgestaltung sehen und bekommen deshalb auch die entsprechende Unterstützung und bei Bedarf auch Hilfe (hab schon ein "fremdes Boot" mit Motorschaden abgeschleppt)  - aber das sind Sachen, die eigentlich selbstverständlich sind.
Also neidisch war ich noch nie auf Andere, höchstens unzufrieden mit der eigenen  Leistung......


----------



## bombe20 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

der neid pure fährt mir in die knochen, wenn ich hier lesen und sehen kann, mit welch hoher frequenz einige boardies ans wasser kommen und uns dann kackfrech, dank moderner informationstechnik sogar in echtzeit, ihre fänge präsentieren.


----------



## pike-81 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Moinsen!
Wenn wir Angler ein neidisches, mißgünstiges Volk wären, wäre ein Forum wie das Anglerboard wohl kaum so ausgeprägt. 
Dann würde ja jeder nur eigene Brötchen backen, und wir würden noch mit Bambusrute und Korkproppen am See sitzen. 
Bis auf direkte Gewässerangaben bin ich da sehr aufgeschlossen. 
Warum auch nicht?
Wenn mein Kumpel einen guten Fisch fängt, bin ich schon neidisch. 
Aber positiv. Z.B. als Ansporn oder auch Anerkennung. 
Es ist doch unter Freunden ein Sport, wer besser fängt?
Wobei man aber seine Erfahrungen teilt.  
Mein Kumpel hat schon sehr viele große Hechte gefangen. Aber den Meter hat er noch nicht geknackt. 
Ich wünsche es ihm von Herzen!
Wenn man mitbekommen sollte, daß andere gut fangen, sollte man das als Anreiz sehen, und deren Erfolge hinterfragen. 
Petri


----------



## thanatos (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Fangneid ;+ wo gibt es das nicht ,egal wohin man kommt auf der Welt es gibt immer sone und solche .Auf Bornholm hatte ich sogar Probleme mit Einheimischen weil ich in der Regel mehr Heringe gefangen habe als sie mit ihren 10,-DM
Angeln und das waren keine Kinder.Zuhause hab ich schon so manche Auseinandersetzung gehabt weil ich Gastanglern 
unsere heiligen "Hot-Spots"verraten habe |gr:
Von mir selbst kenne ich das nicht ,dazu bin ich nicht verfressen genug.:q Als ich noch meinen Angelkumpel hatte hab ich mir immer gewünscht das die Großen bei ihm beißen#6denn dann gab es die große" Show " ,denn er war faul,hudderich und fanggierig ,jeder Fisch hatte zu 70 %
die Chance mit nem blauen Auge davon zu kommen 
aber die Geschichte dann am Stammtisch-|jump:


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Fangneid??? Ich gönne jedem seinen Fang. Solange ich mehr habe . Klar fragt man sich,  was hat der oder die anders oder besser gemacht als ich um zum Erfolg zu kommen. 
@ Fischkopp,  das mit dem Metzger habe ich überlesen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Der Fangneid ist in der Tat ein Thema, welches mich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten vermehrt zum nachdenken gebracht hat. Es gab mehrere Situationen, bei denen ich das Verhalten mancher Menschen nicht nachvollziehen kann und es mir gänzlich Fremd ist.

Ein wenig Neid, ob positiv oder negativ, hat jeder. Ich für meinen Teil habe diesen aber nur dann, wenn mir äußerst unsympathische Leute (durch negatives Verhalten) das Gewässer betreten und dann auch noch fangen.

Was mich aber viel mehr stört und verwundert ist das Verhalten mancher Mitangler. Manche von euch haben es seinerzeit vielleicht gelesen, noch im letzten Jahr war es mein Wunsch überhaupt "einen" Raubfisch zu fangen. Ich habe mich schwer getan, vermutlich sogar doof angestellt aber war mit sehr viel Energie bei der Sache. Irgendwann hat es geklappt und bis zum Ende des Jahre hatte ich mehr Fänge als erwartet. Darunter auch *einen Kapitalen Zander von Ü80*.

*Situation 1:*
Und mit diesem Fisch fing auch mein erstes negatives Erlebnis an. Nachdem ich meine ersten Fänge hatte, war ich einer Gruppe von 3 Anlgern beigetreten. Gemeinsame WhatsApp Gruppe, gemeinsame Touren und so weiter. Wir hatten viel Spaß und eigentlich keine Probleme. Als ich aber angefangen habe, regelmäßig zu fangen, da gab es auf einmal starke Kritik. Erst das ich zu oft an gleichen Stellen fische. Dann das ich Bilder veröffentliche, wo man eventuell den Fangplatz erahnen kann. Und vor allem das ich auch an Stellen angel, wo viel Fisch ist (wtf?) und so weiter. Darauf hin habe ich meinen Kreis erweitert und bei Fotos darauf geachtet und es war alles okay. Bis kurz nachdem ich den Ü80 Zander gefangen habe. Auf einmal wurde ich aus der Gruppe geworfen und jeder, der mit mir angelt, wurde darauf hin kritisiert. Wenn ich diese Angler begegne, dann ist man immer freundlich und "wollen wir nicht mal wieder zusammen los?". Aber andere Leute, die mit diesen zusammen sind, erzählen mir dann was die so alles erzählen. Da gab es Aussagen von denen wie: "Der hat eh alles von mir gelernt" und "Mir macht keiner was im Angeln vor", was die überall erzählen.

Jetzt die Frage: Ist dies Fangneid?
Für mich auf jeden Fall ein Unverständnis. 

*Situation 2:*
Ein weiterer Punkt, den ich in den letzten Wochen des öfteren an den Kopf bekommen habe, waren Aussagen die in etwas so klangen: "*Deine Fische zählen nicht.* In Holland kann ja jeder fangen".

Ich selber angele sowohl in Deutschland, bin aber oft - vor allem am Wochenende - dann meistens in den Niederlanden unterwegs zum fischen. Die Gründe sind ganz einfach: Dort habe ich mehrere Gewässer, kann mich frei bewegen und der Fischereidruck ist nicht ganz so groß.
Mittlerweile kommen - das teils von Bekannten die sogar mit in den Niederlanden mit mir angeln wollten aber auch Fremden im Netz - ständig solche, dass meine Fische nicht zählen. Oder "In den Niederlanden kann ja jeder fangen...". 
Was ich mich dann immer Frage. Was bedeutet dies? Was zählt nicht? Das Ego? Der Status? Die Anzahl?
Ich angele, weil es mein Hobby ist und ich die Zeit am Wasser liebe. Ich liebe das Gefühl, wenn ein Fisch in die Rute knallt und man gespannt - gerne mit Adrenalinschub - sich fragt was an der andere Seite an der Schnur hängt. Angeln ist unbeschreiblich und mir geht es nicht um ein Ego, einen Status oder anderes. Es ist "für mich". Nur was zählt denn jetzt nicht?
Allerdings: Ich kann es verstehen, wenn man den Fischpuff dazu zählt und jemand damit protzt ein großartiger Angler zu sein. Aber sowohl protzen, ein guter Angler zu sein, als auch die Fische im Puff zu zählen passt nicht zu mir. (Ich bezeichne mich eh als katastrophalen Angler, davon mal ab).


*Situation 3:
*Mein größter Zander in diesem Jahr war 79,5cm groß. Ich war an einer Stelle und vielleicht ein paar Meter näher an der Schleuse als erlaubt. Allerdings an einer Stelle mit hohem Angeldruck und wo wirklich jeder so nahe angelt und wo auch die Polizei nichts sagt und auch Einheimische, Rentner und andere an diesen Stellen angeln.
Gerade angekommen, parken auf einmal 2 Autos mit Deutschen direkt bei uns und schauen zu. Beides waren Leute, die mein Kollege der im Angelladen arbeitet, kannte. Auf einmal knallt es in meiner Rute und der Fisch kommt zu tragen. Die beiden Autos sind dann weg und auch wir haben den Platz direkt verlassen.

Auf dem Rückweg steht dann das Auto gegenüber der Stelle (am Kanal) und die Leute haben direkt in der Schleuse geangelt. Noch mal 50 Meter näher dran. War uns egal, machen viele.

Was aber einen Tag später geschehen ist, dass war unter aller Sau. Die Leute aus dem Auto sind zu dem Besitzer vom Angelladen gegangen, wo mein Kollege arbeitet, und haben gepetzt das wir zu Nahe an der Schleuse geangelt haben. 

Warum zur Hölle macht man so etwas? Vor allem dann, wenn man selbst noch näher dran geangelt hat weil man sieht, dass andere dort fangen?
Für mich ein Unding und ich kann es mir nur mit "Fangneid" erklären.


Ja - das sind meine aktuellen Situationen die mir teilweise auf die Nerven gehen oder auch in der Seele schmerzen (Wenn Freunde auf mal so werden). Und daher mache ich mir in letzter Zeit immer mehr Gedanken dazu.

P.S. Wenn ich mit Freunden und Leuten unterwegs bin und bereits gut gefangen habe, dann ist mein erstes Ziel dafür zu Sorgen, dass diese fangen. Letztes Wochenende habe ich 3 oder 4 Zander gehabt. Darauf hin habe ich meinem Kollegen Jig, Köder und Stelle zur Verfügung gestellt - weil der Schwarm gerade da war - um dafür zu Sorgen, dass auch er seinen ersten Zander bekommt. Und dann hat es auch endlich geknallt und er hat den größten von uns gefangen. Bei jedem gefangenem Fisch haben wir - wir waren 4 Leute - gejubelt und uns mit dem Fänger gefreut. Das war ein tolles Erlebnis zu sehen, wie sich jeder mehr über den Fang des anderen freut.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

@Bieberpelz - das nennt man (leider) leben.


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Als (erfolgreicher |supergri) Angler muss man wohl tatsächlich mit Fang-, Gewässerneid und Missgunst umgehen können. Getreu dem Motto...

http://www.supernature-forum.de/attachments/2628d1057914861-es-gibt-sie-ueberall-ueberall.jpg


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Du hast dich doch selber ins Rampenlicht befördert, oder irre ich mich da!? Jetzt beschwerst du dich quasi, dass dich genau diese Lichter blenden. Du bist aber nicht der erste, dem es so ergeht.

Izaak Walton hat ganz sicher nicht umsonst befunden, dass das Angeln des ernsthaften Mannes Erholung sei. Singular, Einzahl, der Mann ganz alleine und seine Erholung.


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

So ganz unrecht hat der Andal da nicht, wenn ich "pose" zieh ich natürlich Neider, Spinner, Nachahmer etc. an...das gilt nicht nur beim Angeln und das ist selten positiv.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



vermesser schrieb:


> So ganz unrecht hat der Andal da nicht


ne, natürlich nicht, gehören immer zwei seiten dazu, wir "kennen" ja jetzt auch nur eine, bestenfalls lernt man draus.
wobei ich denke, solche erfahrungen hat fast jeder von uns schon gemacht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Das mit "Deine Fische zählen nicht" kann man ja schon als Neid auffassen oder aber man wollte damit nur sagen, das sie unter leichteren Bedingungen (besserer Bestand) gefangen wurden....oder beides 

Hört sich jedenfalls alles nicht so toll an, aber das mit den Neidern kenne ich leider auch...hat sich nur etwas anders geäußert. 

Hatte mal einen Angelkollegen, der mit mir öfter am Wasser war. Habe eigentlich immer deutlich besser gefangen (wenn auch meist nichts besonderes) und als er dann allein war, fing er immer die geilsten Fische  Fotos gabs natürlich nie. Das war halt wer, der neidisch war und deshalb ständig Lügengeschichten erzählte. Daraufhin habe ich den Kontakt abgebrochen, weil ich einfach von einem Kollegen Ehrlichkeit erwarte.

Was ich aber als noch schlimmer empfand war die Situation mit meiner damaligen Freundin, die auch Anglerin war. Als man zusammen angeln war, ich fing und sie leer ausging, war ich auf einmal der Egoist, der immer die besten Stellen hatte. 

Nach ein paar mal gemeinschaftlichem Angeln kam sie dann auch nicht mehr mit und zog immer ein diabolisches Gesicht, wenn ich allein los war und Fisch mitbrachte  Auch wenn ich mal einen guten Fisch mitbrachte, mich freute und sagte "hier schau dir mal diesen schönen Fisch an" kam meist nur "interessiert mich nicht" Kann man schon als Missgunst bezeichnen denk ich.


----------



## Stulle (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Dạ muss man sich garnicht unbedingt selber ins Rampenlicht stellen, fängst du Fische die 0,5 cm überm Maß sind deiner  Nachbarn welche die 0,5 cm drunter sind geht das ganz schnell


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

angeln hängt nun mal von vielen faktoren ab, auch einigen, die man oft nicht erklären kann.
auch dies werden schon viele erlebt haben, es gibt immer einen der mehr, oder die größeren fische fängt.
das gute daran, man kann sich seine angelkumpels selber aussuchen...:m


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

so richtig kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. ich kann mich noch gut an den ersten thread von bieberpelz erinnern. er schilderte seine situation, bekam hilfe und tipps, hat diese umgesetzt und ist letztlich durch stetiges angeln erfolgreich geworden. und er zeigt uns das hier im board. 

ansonsten bin ich ganz auf der seite von andal: das natur- und erholungserlebnis in einsamkeit sollte beim angeln stets im vordergrund stehen. wenn man dann noch einen schönen fisch für die pfanne oder den räucherofen mitnehmen kann, setzt das dem ganzen die krone auf.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Warum postet man überhaupt so Viel und in entsprechenden Massen ?

Welche Wirkung möchte man mit seinen gezeigten Fängen in bspw. einem Forum erzielen?

Reicht es nicht, den Großteil seiner Freude mit seinen Freunden am Wasser zu teilen?

Woher kommt die Selbst - "Vermarktung" und Poserei eigentlich?

Welchen Eindruck sollen bspw. Angler, die nicht solche Möglichkeiten und Reviere haben oder einfach "schlechter" Angeln, von einem haben, der beständig Viele, große und begehrte Fische in Traumrevieren fängt?

Da wundert man sich ernsthaft über Kritik und Neid ???

Das klingt ja fast schon naiv - am Wasser sind die meisten Angler ( gerade Spinnfischer und auch Karpfenangler ) in erster Linie Eines:

KONKURRENTEN.

R.S.

P.S: Ihr wollt mal Neid am Vereinssee erleben?

Könnt Ihr haben : Besatz von fangreifen, großen Regenbogenforellen - was DA ABGEHT , reicht mitunter fast schon zu Prügeleien.
DA zeigt sich richtig der anglerische Abgrund - Schreiereien , Pöbeln, verunglimpfen, eisiges Schweigen, Stellenreservierung über das Fanglimit hinaus...

Noch Fragen? #t


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

@Biberpelz
Wer sich derart "öffentlich" macht und zeigefreudig alle verfügbaren Medien nutzt (AB, Whats App, Frazebook, Blog, etc.), der sollte doch gefälligst auch über das nötige Selbstbewusstsein verfügen, dass Echo zu ertragen!
Die Menschheit (Anglerschafft) besteht nun mal nicht nur aus jubelnden Anhängern.

Zitat: Bombe 20


> ich kann mich noch gut an den ersten thread von bieberpelz erinnern. er  schilderte seine situation, bekam hilfe und tipps, hat diese umgesetzt  und ist letztlich durch stetiges angeln erfolgreich geworden. *und er  zeigt uns das hier im board.*


Letzteres ist ja wohl auch von den Meisten hier erwünscht und gerne gesehen, die (wenigen) Anderen gilt es eben zu ignorieren, b.z.w. zu ertragen, womit wir schon wieder beim Selbstbewusstsein sind!




> "*Deine Fische zählen nicht.* In Holland kann ja jeder fangen".


Dazu gibst du (dir) ja schon die richtigen Antworten:



> Ich angele, weil es mein Hobby ist und ich die Zeit am Wasser liebe.





> Angeln ist unbeschreiblich und mir geht es nicht um ein Ego, einen Status oder anderes. Es ist "für mich


Leute die "Zählen", im Sinne von Wettbewerb mit sich selbst oder mit anderen, haben ohnehin so einiges nicht begriffen? 

Jürgen


----------



## Stulle (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Warum postet man überhaupt so Viel und in entsprechenden Massen ?
> 
> Welche Wirkung möchte man mit seinen gezeigten Fängen in bspw. einem Forum erzielen?
> 
> ...


Hauptsächlich stolz auf den erzielten Fang und der Beweis das man kein Schaumschläger ist wenn man von solchen Tagen berichtet. Komm ich mit nem 38,5 cm Dorsch und 1 Mini Flunder nach hause die nur wegen dem geschluckten haken nicht wieder schwimmen wird das kaum im Bord auftauchen. Hab ich 5 Schöne dorsche und 6 platte über 35 wird das schon ein längerer Beitrag, den ich zumindest auch gerne von anderen lese.


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Bloß um keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen. Das ist keine Kritik am Biberpelz; ich sehe und lese seine Fangerfolge selber sehr gerne und kann mich mit ihm freuen. Es sollte vielmehr eine Auffirderung an ihn sein, sich mal so richtig kreuzweise von seinen Neidern... sie wissen, was ich meine! 

Wer publiziert wird kritisiert, der lebt! #6


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

@taxidermist
das sollte kein vorwurf sein und als solcher auch nicht missverstanden werden. im gegenteil: ich freue mich über jeden post von denjenigen, die die entsprechenden threads am leben halten.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Also ich fand weder Andals Posting noch das von Bombe 20 missverständlich, nicht mal negativ.
Diese entsprechen eher auch meiner Meinung!

Vor allem das hier von Andal:



> Du bist aber nicht der erste, dem es so ergeht.


Ich kann mich noch gut an VW erinnern, der als sehr erfolgreicher und auch zeigefreudiger Angler zunächst hier geliebt und bewundert wurde (auch von mir!). Bis dann irgendwann die Stimmung kippte und vielen das Dauergepose aufn Senkel ging.
Spätestens mit erreichen des "Profi" Status, war es dann auch vorbei mit der Liebe der AB User.

Neid???

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Stulle schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich stolz auf den erzielten Fang und der Beweis das man kein Schaumschläger ist wenn man von solchen Tagen berichtet. Komm ich mit nem 38,5 cm Dorsch und 1 Mini Flunder nach hause die nur wegen dem geschluckten haken nicht wieder schwimmen wird das kaum im Bord auftauchen. Hab ich 5 Schöne dorsche und 6 platte über 35 wird das schon ein längerer Beitrag, den ich zumindest auch gerne von anderen lese.



Stimmt,

ich poste auch gelegentlich Fänge;

1. Weil man stolz ist und

2. um auch Anderen zu zeigen, dass momentan etwas läuft.

3. Weil man selten ans Wasser kommt, überglücklich über Ausnahmefänge ist bspw.

Wäre ich ( reine persönliche Ansicht )

Oft am Wasser, an guten Gewässern und mit bspw. konstant hohen Raubfischfängen, würde mir mit der Zeit der Reiz an der Sache verloren gehen.

Weil der Fang sich irgendwie "wiederholt" und ich für mich persönlich keinen Nutzen /Zweck erkenne.

Aber ich respektiere nat. auch Diejenigen, die sich da mehr engagieren.

R.S.

P.S: Mglw. lebt da ja auch ein Forum von.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also ich fand weder Andals Posting noch das von Bombe 20 missverständlich, nicht mal negativ.
> Diese entsprechen eher auch meiner Meinung!
> 
> Vor allem das hier von Andal:
> ...



Vielleicht ist es auch die Tatsache, dass sich Leute nicht damit anfreunden können, wenn der "Sinn des Angelns" im möglichst effektiven Herausdrehen von Massen gipfelt und man sich selbst über Fangmengen und Größen definiert.

Stichwort - Obacht : "Waidgerechtigkeit und Umgang mit der Natur."

( Es gibt in Deutschland zudem ein zu beachtendes TSchG. )

R.S.


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

@taxidermist
ich war auf grund deiner hervorhebung und deines nachfolgenden satzes etwas verunsichert, ob das wohlwollen in meinem posting, dem biberpelz gegenüber, auch so rüberkommt.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Eins meiner Lieblings Theman beim Angeln ...

Fischneid nenn ich das ist und glaub ich gibt es nur bei Männern 
ich könnte in meinen fast 2 Jahren Angelzeit ein Buch drüber schreiben .. ich hab Spass ( fast täglich #6 ) beim Angeln und freu mich auch wenn die Jungs neben mir was fangen und so bleibts auch - wenn ich mal 3 Tage nix fange mach ich ne Pause und geh dan wieder neu an meinen Zielfisch rann ... 

ich freu mich auch über nen 15 cm Barsch wenn es ruckelt an der Rute und ich für mich die richtge Angelstelle gefunden hab :vik:

Klar ich mach auch " Poser - Fotos " aber auch nur weil alle meiner Freund nicht Angler sind und auch mal ein anders Bild davon bekommen in andern Palttformen stelle ich das teilweise gerne online um solche " Neider " erst Recht zur Weissglut zu bringen ... :q#6 

ich sag immer zu den Leuten (hier in Hamburg ) wenn Ich nix fangen würde würd ich mir nen anderes Hobby suchen  

Angeln iss geil Fangen noch geiler 

Petri und gruss 

zum Thema ich bin jetzt seit 3 Tagen Schneider ..... |rolleyes und - geht auch mann muss ja nihct jeden Tag angeln #6

gruss Michi 

( Hier mit Schoko Fang )


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mal Neid am Vereinssee erleben?
> 
> Könnt Ihr haben : Besatz von fangreifen, großen Regenbogenforellen - was DA ABGEHT


ja, das ist lustig.
in einem meiner alten vereine haben sie das irgendwann schlauerweise erst gar nicht mehr offiziell gemacht.
dumm nur, die vereinszeitung hat direkt am see gewohnt und der vorstand, den man sonst nie am wasser sah, schwang natürlich auch die rute.
besonders genial wenn man nichts davon wusste und sich auf einen schönen, ruhigen tag am wasser gefreut hat.


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Schön sind auch Gemeinschaftsangeln, wo die Teilnehmer es nicht gewohnt sind, gemeinschaftlich zu fischen. Das kann getoppt werden, wenn man die Angelplätze da auch noch ohne Verlosung einnehmen lässt. Da rührt sich was. Fehlt nur noch, dass Hieb- und Stichwaffen zum Einsatz kommen. An solchen Veranstaltungen nehme ich gerne teil. Allerdings dann als reiner Voyeur, ohne Angelzeug und in der Nähe von Kaffeekanne und/oder Freibierfass!


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Andal schrieb:


> Da rührt sich was.


setzt sich dann auch nahtlos am schon angesprochenen freibierfass, der gulaschkanone, oder dem grill fort, es könnte ja zu knapp kalkuliert sein.


----------



## Bleizange (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> setzt sich dann auch nahtlos am schon angesprochenen freibierfass, der gulaschkanone, oder dem grill fort, es könnte ja zu knapp kalkuliert sein.



Nicht nur Fische kennen Futterneid.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> An solchen Veranstaltungen nehme ich gerne teil. Allerdings dann als  reiner Voyeur, ohne Angelzeug und in der Nähe von Kaffeekanne und/oder  Freibierfass!


Dito, macht mehr Spass als selbst mit zu mischen!

Bei uns gibt es ein legendäres 24 Stunden Angeln, wobei dies aber nach einem ganz anderen Muster abläuft.
Vorrangiges Ziel scheint zu sein, endlich mal weg von häuslicher Kontrolle, sich möglichst zügig abzuschiessen. 
Wobei der Konsum von legaler Alkdroge und weniger legalem Gras, im Verhältnis von etwa 2:1 liegt!
Regelmäßig fällt jemand ins Wasser und muss unter Gejohle gerettet werden. 
Und überhaupt läuft alles sehr friedlich ab, also ohne Hauen und Stechen. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der guten Mischung!
Angeln und Fische stehen bei der "Veranstaltung" jedenfalls weit hintenan.Demzufolge gibt es auch keinen Fangneid!

Jürgen


----------



## Tench1959 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Neid ....... hmmmm, empfinde ich nicht auf die neben mir angelnde Person bezogen, sondern höchstens auf den Fisch, der meinen Köder gleicher Art wie dem vom Nachbarn verschmäht.

Da stehst du zuwischen 2 Kameraden auf recht engem Raum und links und recht von dir knallen die Forellen auf den Teig und dein Köder wird nicht beachtet. Gleiche Tiefe, gleicher Köder, trotzdem Schneider.

Bis jetzt habe ich kein Problem damit gehabt, mich mit anderen Anglern über Spots und Ködern auszutauschen.

Es geht hier um Fisch und nicht um Staatsgeheimnisse.|wavey:


----------



## Justsu (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dito, macht mehr Spass als selbst mit zu mischen!
> 
> Bei uns gibt es ein legendäres 24 Stunden Angeln, wobei dies aber nach einem ganz anderen Muster abläuft.
> Vorrangiges Ziel scheint zu sein, endlich mal weg von häuslicher Kontrolle, sich möglichst zügig abzuschiessen.
> ...


 
Hört sich doch nach ner großartigen Veranstaltung an!:vik: 

Als fangneidisch würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, wenn Kumpels einen schönen Fang machen, freue ich mich ganz ehrlich mit ihnen. Natürlich denke ich dann aber auch, dass ICH den Fang auch gerne gemacht hätte, das ist für mich aber kein Widerspruch und beim nächsten Mal bin ich vielleicht der "Glückliche". 

Auch jedem Anfänger gönne ich jeden (außengewöhnlichen) Fang, freuen diese sich doch häufig am meisten und ehrlichsten darüber. 

Grundsätzlich gönne ich jedem aufrichtigen, ehrlichen und verantwortungsbewusstem Angler seinen Fang und kann mich auch daran erfreuen. 

Nur wenn übertriebene Poser und sonstige Vollidioten gut fangen, da ärgere ich mich! Das ist dann aber kein Neid, sondern Missgunst! |gr::q 

Noch zum Forellenzirkus: Der Besatz wurde in unserem Verein auch zunächst "heimlich" durchgeführt, der Termin ist dann aber anscheinend doch immer irgendwie durchgesickert... Seit dem wird immer Anfang März besetzt und der See ist dann bis 01.04. für jegliche Fischerei gesperrt... Ändert am anschließenden Spektakel aber auch nichts... Aber immerhin bekommen dann vielleicht die großen Raubfische ihren fairen Anteil|rolleyes


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Angeln und Fische stehen bei der "Veranstaltung" jedenfalls weit hintenan.


dienen eher als vorwand, ah ja, so wie hier oben das gemischte feldhandballturnier in delve, muß man sich auch mal gegeben haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> Hört sich doch nach ner großartigen Veranstaltung an!:vik:



Ist es auch, mein Lieblings Vereinsspektakel!
Interessant war im letzen Jahr, da haben zwei Mädels das Ding "gewonnen".
Als Frauen sowieso exotisch und ganz neu im Verein, sich nicht von den üblichen Exzessen beirren lassen und ganz lässig den Ersten gemacht!
Die konnten auch richtig angeln.
Da haben schon ein paar blöd geguckt, ich hoffe ohne Neid!

Jürgen


----------



## Rosi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Oh, in 3 Tagen 10 Seiten Kommentar, das muß ein interessantes Thema sein. 
Ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch, wenn mein Eimer voll ist|supergri

Es soll ja Leute geben, die beim Brandungsangeln dauernd das Wasser ableuchten und ihre Ruten einholen. Damit der Angler 50m weiter denkt: hm, jetzt hat er was gefangen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*

Alles gut Jungs 



Andal schrieb:


> Du hast dich doch selber ins Rampenlicht befördert, oder irre ich mich da!? Jetzt beschwerst du dich quasi, dass dich genau diese Lichter blenden. Du bist aber nicht der erste, dem es so ergeht.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob man meinen Beitrag als beschweren sehen darf. Viel mehr als ein Erfahrungsbericht zu diesem Thema sollte es sein. Gedanken, die ich mir dazu auch mache. Denn ich unterhalte mich gerne in Foren über Themen abseits des Tellerrandes. Spannendes Thema. #6

Gerade die Kommentare im Netz lasse mich da auch relativ kalt. Dafür bin ich schon viel zu lange in den weiten des WWW unterwegs. Vor allem auch sehr präsent. Damit muss ich umzugehen wissen.
Lediglich der Punkt, wo aus Freunden auf einmal solche Menschen werden, sind ein wenig schade. Aber so ist das Leben, wie hier bereits erwähnt.

Alles rein menschliche Charakterzüge. Und egal in welcher Branche, Szene oder Gruppierung man ist. Diese Charaktereigenschafte findet man überall.

Dafür haben wir ja unser Wasser. Da gehen uns (meistens) keine Menschen auf den Sack


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



> Lediglich der Punkt, wo aus Freunden auf einmal solche Menschen werden,  sind ein wenig schade. Aber so ist das Leben, wie hier bereits erwähnt.


Sei gewiss, nicht gefrustet und sogar froh (dass Du die illoyalen Hampel losbist):

Solche Typen sind keine Freunde.

Denn echte Freunde bringen so ne Nummer schlichtweg nicht. Die mögen Dich immer, über lange Jahre - egal, was und wo und wie groß Du fängst. Die freuen sich für Dich mit, wenn Du Erfolg hast. Verachten Dich nicht, wenn Du keinen hast. Und fallen Dir gleich zweimal nicht irgendwie in den Rücken.

Betrachte die Sache daher nicht als Verlust, sondern als Gewinn --> Du bist sozusagen automatisch Leute losgeworden, die offensichtlich sowieso nix taugen.


----------



## Justsu (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Sei gewiss, nicht gefrustet und sogar froh (dass Du die illoyalen Hampel losbist):
> 
> Solche Typen sind keine Freunde.
> 
> ...


 
very |good:!     #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fangneid*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch, wenn mein Eimer voll ist|supergri


Ehrlich!

#6#6#6


----------

